# What program do I need to add registration marks?



## milestonegirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi everyone. Old salt at embroidery, new to heat press. Bought the printer and press, realized in a hurry we need a cutter.  I need help before I buy a vinyl cutter namely about those darn registration marks - we will be doing contour cutting. *My question*: I was told by a local vinyl cutter that in addition to having the cutter program, I also need to make sure that whatever program I _design in_ has the ability to put registration marks on the transfer paper. I was under the assumption that its the _cutting program itself _thatputs the registration marks on the paper, not the design program. Can someone please help clear the air on this? I cannot afford to buy something then realize I need something else. We're looking at the US Cutter MH 871, 34'' cutter. Any thoughts on this cutter and its program would be appreciated as well, as I've read ok reviews about this cuttter. I need an asprin!


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

I have the Graphtec cutter with an optical eye. I use both Adobe Illustrator and CorelDraw with it. The cutter came with a free plug in so that it can cut and create registration marks right from Illustrator or CorelDraw. Very easy to use.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

milestonegirl said:


> I need help before I buy a vinyl cutter namely about those darn registration marks - We're looking at the US Cutter MH 871, 34'' cutter. Any thoughts on this cutter and its program would be appreciated as well, as I've read ok reviews about this cuttter. I need an asprin!


Sounds like you are looking for a contour cutter. The MH871 is a vinyl cutter that is not capable of contour cutting. You mentioned needing reg marks for transfer paper, so I'm assuming you want to cut your transfers before heat pressing. I have a USCutter Laserpoint 24. It has a laser alignment set up for contour cutting which should be adequate for your needs and should be within your budget. The supplied software is capable of adding registration marks.


----------



## milestonegirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Thank you for the info! You're correct that the MH871 won't contour cut... even though the ebay info says it will, I read somewhere on this site that it won't do reg marks with the included trial signblazer elements software, _unless you upgrade to pro_... those are the pitfalls I'm trying to avoid. 
Could you *please* tell me where I can look at/purchase the USCutter Laserpoint 24, and how much you paid? Sounds like that's a cutter I need to look at, especially that it may be in my budget. Lastly, what is the software that comes with it that will do reg marks. THANKS AGAIN ! I finally feel like I'm gaining some traction on the world of cutters.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

milestonegirl said:


> Could you *please* tell me where I can look at/purchase the USCutter Laserpoint 24, and how much you paid? Sounds like that's a cutter I need to look at, especially that it may be in my budget. Lastly, what is the software that comes with it that will do reg marks. THANKS AGAIN ! I finally feel like I'm gaining some traction on the world of cutters.


I bought my Laserpoint on ebay from USCutter. Depending on if you purchase with a stand or not price range is appx $250-$400. Or you can purchase direct from USCutter.com. The only difference is the warranty, if purchased from ebay 90 days, from their site 1 year. Before purchasing a Chinese machine you might want to consider a USA made Graphtec or Roland cutter. They are a bit more, but like they say, you get what you pay for. 
I would also recommend to read this thread before purchasing from USCutter http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t99172.html 
The software that comes with the Laserpoint is Signblazer (in trial mode) and a one year subscription to Signcut Pro.
I use Illustrator with Signcut as a plug in.
I don't care for Signblazer, its more of a DOS like program, it's a little bit buggy, but OK for free.
Signblazer is a design and cut program, Signcut Pro is a cut program.
You can contour cut and add registration marks in either program.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Cjoe Design (Jun 3, 2008)

If you own Adobe Illustrator or CorelDraw I would recommend the Graphtec. There is absolutely no learning curve. The process for making registration marks and cutting from these programs is so seamless you would swear you were just outputting to another printer. They just add the options to the menues in Illustrator and CorelDraw


----------



## milestonegirl (Oct 8, 2009)

Hi guys, thanks again for helping me get to the answers. Your replies spark new qns... I thought that SignBlazer wouldn't do reg marks? Does signcutpro come with the US Cutter Lazer point 24''? So you're saying the US Cutter Lazer point is a Chinese machine? 
Lastly, I don't own corel or illustrator. When we bought our printer and press the sales guy didn't say that we would need a new design program - because he said we wouldn't need a cutter! For years we've used Jasc Paint Shop Pro and Publisher to make flyers and such for another business we have. Once I realized we needed a cutter I was assuming that we could use those programs to create, then import to the cutter program that does reg marks, then print, then cut. Tell me if I'm way off, or what I'm saying is possible. Again, really appreciate your help, looking forward to someday helping another newbie myself.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

milestonegirl said:


> Hi guys, thanks again for helping me get to the answers. Your replies spark new qns... I thought that SignBlazer wouldn't do reg marks?


Wow, that's a lot of questions for one post, but I will do my best to answer them all. 
Signblazer is a design and cut program, any design program can add reg marks even Inkscape (shareware) can add reg marks 
If you will be doing any design work and can't afford Corel or Adobe products yet, try Inkscape, it's free. Inkscape. Draw Freely. 
Registration marks are just like printing gun sites near your artwork to tell the cutter where to start and end cutting. 
The Laserpoint 24 has a laser pointing guide that you must align to your artwork reg marks, then a program like Signblazer or Signcut Pro will perform a mathematical contour cutting routine. This first involves a set up process that determines the exact X and Y distance the laser is from the cutting blade. Some people have said they have had limited success using a program named flexi to perform contour cuts with cutters that were never intended for such purposes.
The Roland and Graphtec plotters use a different type system to contour cut. They have an optic eye built into the plotter to "see" your graphics, then contour cut around them.


milestonegirl said:


> Does signcutpro come with the US Cutter Lazer point 24''?


A one year subscription for Signcut Pro comes with the LP24. you can download a one week free trial to check it out.....
Welcome to SignCut-X2 (sc-x2)
SC Pro is a cut only program. It also works as a plug in extension for CorelDraw, Adobe Illustrator and Inkscape. That means a shortcut is added to the menu of the design software so you can choose Cut just as you would choose Print from your design program menu.



milestonegirl said:


> So you're saying the US Cutter Lazer point is a Chinese machine?


Most 24 inch or larger cutters that are less then $900.00 are made overseas, The LP24 is made in China. These low priced cutters can be a great value to get started in the business. The biggest problem is customer support and obtaining warranty service. Also instructions are poorly translated into english, so look for an importer company that has a web based support forum for help. (Such as USCutter for one)
The advantage of buying say a Roland or Graphtec cutter is the excellent customer service that goes along with purchasing a quality made USA product.


milestonegirl said:


> Lastly, I don't own corel or illustrator. When we bought our printer and press the sales guy didn't say that we would need a new design program - because he said we wouldn't need a cutter! For years we've used Jasc Paint Shop Pro and Publisher to make flyers and such for another business we have. Once I realized we needed a cutter I was assuming that we could use those programs to create, then import to the cutter program that does reg marks, then print, then cut. Tell me if I'm way off, or what I'm saying is possible. Again, really appreciate your help, looking forward to someday helping another newbie myself.


Your probably going to have to learn a new program to operate the cutter. Signblazer is a design and cut program that will work with many cutters. USCutter has a version with drivers added for the Laserpoint 24 and many more models. Click on this link...
US CUTTER - Powered By Kayako SupportSuite 
go to software downloads/updates, then open Signblazer elements to get to the SB Elements install download link.
This program is free to use in trial mode, it can not be fully activated because the owner died and Signblazer is no longer supported. It is fully functional in trial mode. The auto update feature can be disabled. 
I would suggest downloading and trying Inkscape, Signcut Pro and SB elements before purchasing a cutter so you can see if you like the software that comes with most import cutters. These programs will not conflict or cause problems with your current software.
Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

as i had stated when you posted this in _graphics and design help_ you'll need some type of graphics program to make your design in and then output to a cutter. cutters only work with vector files. so if you're talking about the leading two programs you're talking illustrator or coreldraw. you can find the cheapest deals for each on ebay or software for student sites. and like stated above inkscape is free and some people swear by it.

the whole idea behind contour cutting is cutting your own designs. i'm not sure after reading your posts if that's what you need. unless you're buying stock vector artwork, how would you produce your designs? the programs you mentioned aren't vector programs. now remember too that your computer system has to have the system requirements in able to run these programs.


----------



## Wheeler (Apr 15, 2007)

For what its worth alot of sign programs do have a registration mark in them for layering different color vinyls.

If you are wanting to contour cut around a printined graphic you will need a cutter with a optical eye.


----------



## Nvr2Old (Oct 14, 2009)

Wheeler said:


> If you are wanting to contour cut around a printined graphic you will need a cutter with a optical eye.


Not necessarily, A Laser pointer on any vinyl cutter will allow you to contour cut a printed graphic when using the right software, but an optical eye cutter would be easier and more efficient.


----------



## yeng (Apr 10, 2010)

if you use the easy art program then you can add marks to register. If you need more help you don't hesitate to call me.


----------



## nastassia2003 (Nov 11, 2011)

hey nvr20 you know a lot about us cutter and sign blazer maybe you can help me I have a mh365 cutter/plotter and I also use sign blazer but I have this crazy cut going on it is just cutting in a zig zag and when it does cut it is moving the vinyl all over the place and not really being stable. do you know how I can fix that support told me to update the drives. what do you think


----------

